
The Humble Programmer by Edsger W. Dijkstra (1972 ACM Turing Award Lecture) [pdf] - 0xmohit
http://www.jdl.ac.cn/turing/pdf/p859-dijkstra.pdf
======
brudgers
A recent discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11932241](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11932241)

